# disposing of old Tivo



## ramtops (Sep 26, 2005)

Yesterday we had Sky HD installed, so it's goodbye to our wonderful old Tivo, which we have had for about nine years.

It has two drives of (we think) 100gb capacity, and a network card. The modem socket is broken, so updates are done over the LAN.

Located in East Yorkshire, free to a loving home.

Mail me at mac dot jordan at gmail dot com if you're interested.


----------



## ramtops (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the responses - a surprising number. Now going to a new home across the Humber.


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

ramtops said:


> Yesterday we had Sky HD installed


:down: :down: :down: :down:


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ramtops said:


> Yesterday we had Sky HD installed, so it's goodbye to our wonderful old Tivo, which we have had for about nine years.


Since you seemed to be a great Tivo enthusiast I don't really see why you aren't just planning to switch over to the new self help provided Tivo EPG on June 1st like most of the rest of us who still patronise this discussion forum and/or the one about the new EPG service over at www.tivoland.com


----------



## ianrob99 (Feb 18, 2009)

I too have an elderley Tivo, which stopped working. No input from Sky box. I think I have all the bits. If anyone can use for spares - free to a good home. Live in Blackburn lancs. Come and collect


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ianrob99 said:


> I too have an elderley Tivo, which stopped working. No input from Sky box. I think I have all the bits. If anyone can use for spares - free to a good home. Live in Blackburn lancs. Come and collect


I suppose you tried the obvious such as swapping the Sky box to the VCR port on the Tivo and seeing if you could watch anything through that using the Aux button on the Tivo remote. Or trying another SCART cable or rerunnng Guided Setup etc.

I have just recovered a Reciva Internet Radio from an apparent permanent system hang by discovering a hidden System Reset procedure. I wonder how many other people might just have binned the unit in the same circumstances?


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Pete77 said:


> Since you seemed to be a great Tivo enthusiast I don't really see why you aren't just planning to switch over to the new self help provided Tivo EPG on June 1st like most of the rest of us who still patronise this discussion forum and/or the one about the new EPG service over at www.tivoland.com


Because he wanted Sky HD, and now he has Sky HD. TiVo Series 1, commercial EPG or homegrown EPG, does not have Sky HD, or any HD for that matter.


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> Because he wanted Sky HD, and now he has Sky HD. TiVo Series 1, commercial EPG or homegrown EPG, does not have Sky HD, or any HD for that matter.


I think what pete was intimating; was ramtops aware of the AltEPG service before he decided to go the sky route due to the OP's own admission that he loved tivo and had it for 9 years.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

healeydave said:


> I think what pete was intimating; was ramtops aware of the AltEPG service before he decided to go the sky route due to the OP's own admission that he loved tivo and had it for 9 years.


Previous posts have indicated that ramtops is in fact female and also indicated a great long term enthusiasm for Tivo and unhappiness that she had managed to move from a home in a Virgin Cabled area where the new Tivo was available to a Kingston Telecoms area where Virgin is not available.

Also as she had previously indicated she was a techie of some kind and had offered server space at her work for the new Tivo EPG this was why I found it all the more surprising to hear that she had suddenly gone for Sky HD.

Whilst VirginMediaPhil clearly now considers it essential to have a PVR that supports HD recording regardless of any other technical deficiencies such other non Tivo PVRs may have not all of us are of the same opinion as him.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Pete77 said:


> Whilst VirginMediaPhil clearly now considers it essential to have a PVR that supports HD recording regardless of any other technical deficiencies such other non Tivo PVRs may have not all of us are of the same opinion as him.


I don't at all. I was saying that the reason the user might have moved to Sky HD was that Sky HD has HD unlike the original TiVo, otherwise the user would just have said Sky or Sky+.

And sorry about the gender confusion, I presumed male as the majority of users on this forum are male.


----------

